# Anxiety Disorders > Unsure and Other Mental Health Issues >  >  I am sick to death of not being able to bloody sleep

## Otherside

This is honestly new to me, I've not had to deal with this before. Ironically, I've suffered from hypersomnia before (sleeping too much). Now I have the exact opposite problem. Anxiety and panic is keeping me awake. I'm a nervous wreck right now and this is the first time in years I've actually had to deal with any sort of anxiety. 

Its keeping me awake. After being awake for 48 hours and having some sort of a anxious, panicky meltdown yesterday morning. I dragged myself over to the doctor yesterday. I was given a zopiclone script. Took that last night at about 4, because well...exhausted, knocked me out, slept until about midday. After actually sleeping I'm not as much of an anxious wreck, but yeah, still struggling. 

This is the first time I've actually had problems with anxiety of any sort in a couple of years. And I'm embaressed by this whole thing. I'm keeping it quiet once again. I dont want people to know I'm struggling, once again. I shouldnt be. It almost feels like its my fault that I am. I hate feeling like this, again.

----------


## Lucid

I'm kinda going through the same thing.I have been getting what seems like random bouts of anxiety.So then I am up all night then I will have a period of sleeping way to much.It feels like anxiety fueling insomnia then your body trying to compensate.For me it just takes a little time to  level out again.Don't blame yourself it is anxiety messing with you.Get to feeling better.  ::):

----------


## Cuchculan

We all have setbacks from time to time. It is what you do next that matters most of all. If we see the setback as just that, we will get back to where we were at before it. If we get frustrated about things and let the anxiety back in, it might linger for Lord knows how long. Big question would be what are you anxious about exactly? Something must have started it off. I know it can be bloody annoying. Doing so good for so long and then to be hit again. I have been there many a time. Just try and not get worked up over it. Nobody is to blame. Especially not you. Just anxiety sticking its ugly head back up again. Fight back. Get back to that place you had been before it. You are strong enough.

----------


## Ironman

We need to identify the cause and see if it is worth the worry.
I remember those days.  It was so bad, I was on antipsychotics to put me to sleep, and then I was constantly in a fog.

----------


## ConstellationStudies

I had the same issue. I had insomnia episode for about 9-10 days, it was horrible. I slept 30 minutes approx. each night and I was feeling awful physically. I had to go into the hospital because I was so physically exhausted I couldn't drink water, and had to get 2 bags of IV fluids. My psychiatrist upped my trazadone and my antipsychotic and now I'm back to sleeping 16 hours a day.. I don't understand why I have this cycle or the cause of it but it happens, but that was my most intense episode i've ever had. I really relate.

----------

